# A dreaded crunching sound..



## hansa320 (May 24, 2011)

I am a new member and need some collective advice:
My 01 a4q 2.8 has 115k miles, and was just past due its timing belt.
I shopped, but ended up at the stealer-ship.
Priced out timing belt, tensioners, rollers, water pump, thermostat and current “G: coolant.
I addition the alternator failed (triggering the repair) 
All items is just north of $2000 installed.


This part is swallowed and underway.
Today the service rep called. I assumed the car was ready, but he explained an “Issue”.
The technician dropped “something” down in to the area of the timing belt before the cover was in place.
I am not sure of the sequence of the next few steps, but CRUNCH.
My current info includes that something on the passenger bank touched a valve. They are opening the bank up and will let me know.

I really have no doubt the car will be “fixed”, but need some advice of what/how I can ensure future enjoyment of the car.
What do I look for now? Sign of other damage? Head cracked? Just ‘one” piston damaged by the valve?

HELP

S
:banghead:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand what happened. They dropped something, which presumably got wedged between the sprocket and belt, and the belt hopped? Broke?

Since they're paying for it, they will probably do the bare minimum to get it running again, which would be replacing the bent valves, so yes, it is probable that one or more pistons is dinged up some. That's not necessarily going to cause problems down the line though, unless the crown is seriously weakened. I'd be surprised if the head were cracked, as it seems likely that whatever happened, it happened while they were starting the engine, not driving, or otherwise putting the engine under heavy load. Especially if the damage is restricted to a single cylinder, which would indicate the engine stopped almost immediately, which in turn indicates the valves didn't get slammed very hard. It's a tough thing to call without seeing the innards for myself, but I suspect the damage is not extensive, and that once repaired, you have little cause for concern.

Also, good on the stealership for owning up to their mistake. I think a lot of places would make up a story about finding something else during diagnosis, so that they could charge you extra for their screw-up.


----------



## hansa320 (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks for the reply*

I now know that 2 cylinders on the passenger side was at 0 and one at 40psi. All the other ones are good. 
Yes they admitted their mistake, have lowered the initial price (10%) and offered me a rental.
I declined the rental and was promised to have the car delivered at my house on Tuesday.
They also replaced a leaking front seal I initially elected to endure a few more miles.

Initial story had the "tech" break down on a test drive, but now I am not sure.
I asked for all the old/bad parts, and should see them on Tuesday.
S


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

hansa320 said:


> I now know that 2 cylinders on the passenger side was at 0 and one at 40psi.


Compression doesn't mean much when the timing is fubar. I guess you'll have to wait to see the work order.


----------



## hansa320 (May 24, 2011)

I picked the car up from the dealer. Drove 15 min throu town. I ran just fine. I stopped for about 25 min and continued the drive home. I got on it pretty hard on the interstate, and it started missing. First at idle, then lacked power throu the range. I returned the car to the shop, and they now found the driver side bank intake vales had hit the pistons as well.
Now have new valves on both sides. Expecting to get the car back this week.:banghead:

Any one in the marked for an A4....?


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry to hear about your troubles bro. these cars are great!!!


----------

